# Advice



## LittleFinn (Jan 17, 2013)

My partner and myself would really like to move to Alberta mainly Calgary or surrounding area. I am a nursing auxiliary or nursing assistant but I have no nurse training I am just a help to them basically. My partner is jack of all trades but mostly he is a qualified dumper truck driver. Do you think we would struggle to find work as we don't have trades? Would we come over firstly to see how it goes and then try for permanent? I have so many questions haha thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LittleFinn said:


> My partner and myself would really like to move to Alberta mainly Calgary or surrounding area. I am a nursing auxiliary or nursing assistant but I have no nurse training I am just a help to them basically. My partner is jack of all trades but mostly he is a qualified dumper truck driver. Do you think we would struggle to find work as we don't have trades? Would we come over firstly to see how it goes and then try for permanent? I have so many questions haha thank you


May I ask your ages?


----------



## LittleFinn (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm 26 and he is 25


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LittleFinn said:


> I'm 26 and he is 25


Because of your ages you qualify for Working Holiday Visas. There are just over 5,000 issued annually. The programme for 2013 hasn't yet opened and is expected to do so imminently. You'll need to watch for it and get your applications in ASAP. There are many young people waiting to do the same thing.
Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------

